# new use for a wedding band..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Stunning photograph!!! As for the title, no comment. ;-)


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I was surprised how the ring focused the splash. I got some pretty interesting pictures from a ring, plate and kitchen faucet..










Some more of them out HERE.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Hope you had the stopper in. Happy Holidays Arlon - great stuff.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like 'em a lot.
Mike


----------

